

Google pledges 1 million € to Berlin startub hub The Factory - Vilvaram1
http://www.whiteboardmag.com/google-pledges-e1m-to-berlin-startub-hub-the-factory/

======
mgkimsal
might help out everyone more if they just paid more taxes in more european
countries, vs playing selective benefactor when it suits them.

~~~
fierarul
It's nice how when you are rich enough you have a _choice_ of paying taxes?

You know what startup would grow the size of Google? One that would provide
fully automated, dirt cheap tax avoidance for the masses. If anything, that
would be one way of closing the various loopholes that _everybody_ knows
about.

~~~
stfu
You can add to that the whole subsidize issues. Lots of opportunities in the
EU but very few who are really knowledgeable on how to optimize/maximize that
subject.

~~~
eru
A friend of mine just finished a programme to semi-automatically trawl through
European wide (mostly government) invitations for tender. Paid less than his
usual gigs, but he liked the AI aspect of it.

Yes, subsidize go mostly to the people who can afford the lawyers / clerks to
trawl through them.

------
foobarbarbaz
Wish it had gone to c-base

~~~
dualogy
Nah. Can only imagine the "sell-out!!" out-cries... ;)

~~~
derrida
On the other hand, it could do with it's planetary stack pointer thrust engine
being repaired.

